# Vinyl Plotter cutting ugly



## Rickysayss (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys. I just purchased an MH1351 and I'm using Sure Cut Pro 4 and for some reason it's cutting pretty wonky. It was suggested that I slow it down which i did and no luck. I was also told to make sure the blade height was a factor so it's the size of a credit card. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks people


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Can you post a picture of what it is doing?
Sometimes jagged cuts can be caused by a broken blade tip (get a magnifying glass to look at it), a damaged cutting strip or a blade holder that is not freely spinning.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Is Sure Cut Pro 4 the program? I have a couple MHs but I'm using the old signblaser. I have to use diferent blade setting for cutting different products. The credit card thing is a good starting place for thick shirt vinyl. with most sign vinyl I barely have it sticking out. can barely feel it catching my finger. When I'm fine tuning my blades, twisting the adjuster a 16th or 8th inch can make the dif. between perfect and crappy.


----------

